# Kill Counts.....



## MNhunter

Hey boys.....when yall get in after opener post up how ya did, I'm anxious to see. Kill em good boys....gotta wait til the 6th here.


----------



## KEN W

4 of us were 2 shy with 18 this morning.It hasn't rained here most of the summer.So 10 minutes before shooting it started to rain.Rained for about an hour.Got wet but it was worth it.


----------



## Blake Hermel

limited out around 800. took my girlfriend out and had a blast. best was a triple, 7 came in, one came out! awesome hunt. the rain missed us by 20 minutes.


----------



## gandergrinder

A group of 6 of us put down 30 by 10:00. Great hunt all birds were feet down and backpeddling.


----------



## Fetch

I went for Quality instead of quanity - Got Three BIG ones 

Left the roosts alone - But they shifted patterns & found new places tonight

Man are there lots of Ducks & Canadas out there 

My pup got her 1st doves today too & 1st exposure to gunfire & it did not phaze her at all


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We had a pretty good morning. The birds came off about 45 minutes late so the anticipation was killing me.










By the way...to the guys that decided not to go dove hunting this afternoon.....you missed out. :bop: If any of you want to take a day off from goose hunting it's worth the trip.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... 5067#15067


----------



## duxnbux

We had the same type of morning, as if the anticipation wasn't high enough the birds came off late. Anyway, once they started flying it was all worth it. We had a pretty shoot, ended up with an even 20. Our field wasn't the biggest feed that we scouted, but the only one that the birds were packed in tight. The birds decoyed pretty well.

We talked to some other guys who had mixed results. A lot of birds feeding really close to the roost and scattered across fields.

Nice to see that everyone had a respectable morning, gg, gb3, decoyer looks like you guys may have had the shoot of the day...nice work gentlemen.


----------



## T Shot

Well I might as well say I sucked it up with a grand total of two today. All of our geese came in one flock. Couple that with lousy shooting and ditch piggers messing things up and thats how it went. However, some buddies of mine were in a field that took 80 geese total. Two groups in the field, my buddies shot 25, the group on the other end "mopped" up the rest. Guess the other group had 50 by 8:00. Can you say education??? Oh yeah and the guys I know got two bands and a radio transmitter. Theres alot of geese around, should be a good season. Good job guys, it was good to get out.


----------



## Decoyer

Man I am going to be thinking of that shoot all season. The thing that really suprised me was that nobody else was out there. Good thing we got out there at 1230 to make sure nobody else was out there right Tyler?


----------



## dblkluk

We ended up with 8. Instead of heading back to there normal roost 2 miles away our birds Sunday night, they decided to sit on a slough in the middle of our field. After we educated the first three that came in, the other birds decided to head out the other end! oh well, we managed to scratch a few wandering singles and doubles! Man, are there ducks out there!!
Decoyer , I feel your pain, we headed to our field at 1200am. We didn't see or hear another group all day!!

For some reason I'm real tired today??????


----------



## Doug Panchot

My brother-in-law, his dad and my self limited by 8. The geese in our area came off almost an hour after legal shooting time, just as everyone else is seeing. It was only 45 minutes from our 1st goose till our last. It was all feet down 15 yds out. Sounds like everyone had really good luck. Can't wait to get out later this week.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Decoyer I just cant wait until this upcoming weekend!!! Its going to be another slaughter!!


----------



## Matt Jones

60 ******-tonks have bit the dust over the spread between yesterday and today. 35 of 'em were taken within ten miles of town.

We were hunting by DL yesterday morning and man the birds were skittish! It was like they had been hunted for the past month. I talked to a farmer the day before who said he shot 105 by himself this past summer and that everyone around him had been doing the same. I'm thinking maybe this might have something to do with it. They were still good numbers of geese but nothing like the past couple years. We needed 35 but only wound up with 25 before packing it in. Then we hunted by GF in the afternoon and filled out the last ten. We had a lot of birds dragging their feet before we pulled the trigger yesterday evening and this morning.

I'm heading to WI tommorrow so I'm not sure if I'll make it out or not.


----------



## cootkiller

I too went for guality, that's ten monster canadas in an hour and twenty minutes. The kid I took out was overjoyed. Nothing better than watching young guys drop some canucks.

1 14 pounder and a couple 13 and a halfs, the rest in the 10 t0 10 1/2 pound range.

I was on the west side of lake alice and the birds were anything but skittish. We didn't even call, didn't have too.

cootkiller


----------



## Decoyer

Here is a pic from this weekend.


----------



## GooseBuster3

AAAAAHHHHHHH........ yesterdays hunt, with 30 "QUALITY" geese.......
You kill me Cootkiller :beer:


----------



## cootkiller

Doubt me all you wan Goosebuster.
I don't see what is so unbelievable about me report but you can ask Kyle Blanchfield, Glen Kurtz, Bubba Hodous, Bob GIbson, Kyle langtin, Any of those guys, they were witnesses to the cleaning.

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Sounds about right coot. Some of our birds were pretty big, around the 13 lb. range.

By the way...nice pic Decoyer!


----------



## GooseBuster3

I wasnt doubting you, but all the geese everybody shot yesterday were quality geese, Its pretty dumb to say that when everyboy had the same pound honkers as you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

GooseBuster3 said:


> I wasnt doubting you, but all the geese everybody shot yesterday were quality geese, Its pretty dumb to say that when everyboy had the same pound honkers as you.


Huh? I'm not following you GB. I think he was just saying he was picking out bigger birds. That he considered quality birds.


----------



## cootkiller

Thanx Chris, 
You are right on. Some people just can't help it but to blow up at me just because I am cootkiller, oh well.

cootkiller


----------



## Matt Jones

Quality Geese??? ANY honker is a quality goose. I like shootin' the little guys almost as much as the monsters.


----------



## Qwack

Got my first true triple on geese yesterday. We had a couple different groups out in the morning and afternoon and we got some birds. We didn't limit on geese but I think we all limited on laughs and fun. Today, just three of us went out and we had three by the time I had to drive north at 0745. Haven't heard how the rest of the morning went for the other two. # of ducks seen was unbelievable. # of bees that swarmed me while cleaning birds was also unbelievable.


----------



## mallard

We did OK,got 8.It was still a fun hunt.An hour before shooting time another bunch pulled into the same field and down winded us(have to try Dougs mock decoy spread trick next time :lol: ).The county decided to replace a culvert and regravel the south side of the road starting at 8:00.Looking forward to next weekend scouted this morning and found some killer spots.


----------



## FACE

Mallard
If that happens again and you know your chances of getting any shots is nill, then I would throw out an errant shot to get the birds moving elsewhere! I've been burned before like that too many times! :******: No sense in them getting all the shots! Or else pull out and move I guess.


----------



## Qwack

Hey Chris,

Is that Party Boy (from Jackass) kneeling next to you in the photo? I thought I heard him say he is a vegetarian.


----------



## Pluckem

We ended up with 8. Mallard, your morning was pretty close to ours. Had a group of 6 guys downwind and toward the roost just across the road about 200 yards of us. They shot 5 birds and crippled another, which they didnt get, before the decided to pack up at 8:00. Then they decided to sit on the road and drink some coffee and talk for about 10 minutes. A flock of about 20 birds were headed right for us and as they crossed the road with there wings locked and about 70 yards up, 4 of the guys grabbed the guns and unloaded, dropping none. Then a little later had a flock coming the same path and as they hit the road a car drove by and spooked them off. Didnt have the ideal field, but after driving over 500 miles and getting turned down in 4 other fields. I'll take 8. Should have a better one next weekend. Good Luck


----------



## TWetlands

I think I share this thought with all of you when I say " I'm finally feeling some gratification for my craving" I had been counting down the days for my next chance to just go sit in the dekes. Man it felt good to just stand there in early hours of daylight with my call around my neck just doin one last check of the spread. And my anticipation did not let me down. I even got to see my little brother take down the first bird ever and the first bird of our crew. Just like you guys said dropped out of the sky like we were pulling them down with ropes. Could of easily had our twenty but just like the first day of deer season I through steel everywhere but on the bird, I was so excited! Well hope we have the same luck next weekend.

Good luck boys and girls!
keep a bead on em!


----------



## mallard

I invitited the guys to hunt with us, but they decided to hunt there own spread.Lack of concealment and poor calling did them in,they only had one shot,70 yards.Also a steady stream of gravel trucks dumping a 1/4 mile away didnt help(couldnt believe they were working on labor day).Oh well,still had a ggood time.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Coot dont tell me you wher picking out the bigger geese, cause I dont believe that for one second!!! You are just trying to cover up your lack of birds not coming into the spread. You are somthing else. I just cant believe anybody would back your statements up!!


----------



## skyball

GooseBuster3 said:


> Coot dont tell me you wher picking out the bigger geese, cause I dont believe that for one second!!! You are just trying to cover up your lack of birds not coming into the spread. You are somthing else. I just cant believe anybody would back your statements up!!


GB, I think you have some growing up to do, or a bit of an ego problem.

Lighten up dude.


----------



## JIM CRICHTON

My son and I hunted in the Webster area. The geese in our area started coming off an hour after sunrise. But we were intertained by lots of ducks landing in the decoys, so the first hour went fast. We ended up with 8 honkers for the morning. I have a question for the hunter that go to the field so early. Is it because you are hunting public land? We love our Destroyer blinds!!


----------



## Blake Hermel

shot ten geese this morning with a buddy, only about 9 miles from my apartment... that was pretty cool :beer: done by 0730 and off to class by ten! God I love this state!!


----------



## irishman2005

You guys out in the dakotas are so damn lucky. i got to wait till the 6th here in minnesota but it will al be worth the wait. keep up with the posts they jus pump me up even more if possible.


----------



## cootkiller

GB0,
What are you talking about. We were done in an HOUR. How could that be lack of birds.
HOLY COW.
Are you truly that obtuse or what.

cootkiller


----------



## gandergrinder

Guys please just let it go. To each his own.


----------



## dblkluk

JIM CRIGHTON, We set up in our field so early because it was unposted. We found the landowner anyway(after visits to many area farmsteads) and he gave us permission, he said he hadn't talked to any other groups looking to hunt that field. We just wanted to make sure a group who didn't talk to the landowner didn't beat us there! Haven't been beat to a field yet!


----------



## fishhook

dblklk i see you are from minot...me to. I found a few birds, but the owner was kind of p'o'd i asked and wouldn't give permission. He thought i was trying to hunt out of season. Oh well, i guess thats the way it goes. If you don't mind could you give me the general "direction" or area you gues headed to. I have been out scounting and haven't senn much at all around here. Frustrating. I usually hunt alone, so i wouldn't bring a bunch of people around. And like i say, i'm not looking for you secret spot, just a area if you don't mind. Thanks.


----------



## fishhook

ps....when does the early season run too anyway?? Thought i heard it is a week shorter this year...to the 14th....could be wrong.


----------



## GooseBuster3

No there is no ego problem here, just had a terrible day yesterday, i blow up like a godamn ballon.... sorry guys I lost it.  Goodluck to all this weekend. :beer:


----------



## cootkiller

Last day for early birds is Monday the 15th. The field is where my new bride and I will be on the last day of early bird hunting. The perfect honeymoon in my mind. ( I sure hope it is cold, hee hee hee)

cootkiller


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

By the way Coot.....how was the bachelor party?


----------



## fishhook

your quite the romantic.....???? :homer: ;


----------



## cootkiller

The bachelor party is tough to recall if you know what I mean.

As far as romantic, to tell you the truth she too loves to hunt and we seldom get to go out together just her and I. I can think of few places in which two people can bond on a spiritual level but in the field hunting some waterfowl.

cootkiller


----------



## TWetlands

Fishhook,
This years early season ends the 15th.


----------



## FACE

Well my opening hunt went great! Birds started coming in at 6:45 and I had my limit by 7:00 am. I couldn't have had it any better! Went solo this morning because my buddy "had" to go north to see the in-laws, and his dad decided to finish canning his tomatoes. Their loss right! Too bad late season birds aren't this easy! Well I guess I will have to see how tommorrow goes.

Have fun, FACE


----------



## GooseBuster3

Gandergrinder, Decoyer, myself and two other buddy's went out this morning and shot 22 more honkers. I know as a fact that the calling made the hunt, had birds heading into different feeds but with 4 guys who can blow calls pulled the birds right into 15 yards. 12 birds came ino about 10 and we boched it and only nailed 5 of the B- 52's. But thats hunting what can I say, we sat there with our mouths on the ground and laughed. Had a great time guys!! This upcoming weekend should be another to add to the tally board. :beer: :sniper:


----------



## gandergrinder

Overall the weekend was not bad. Saturday was a bust with only three birds committing to the decoys and all the rest of the birds landing in the field about 100 yds away. I hate when that happens.

Sundays shoot was another very good time with the usual crew. The best time of the day during early season has been from 9:00 to 10:00. We saw many birds moving around and jumping between fields and were able to work three flocks that came off of another field. One was the 12 birds that goosebuster refers to that should have filled out our limit for the day. Oh well it was fun to laugh at ourselves for awhile.


----------



## mallard

Where I hunted the geese were pretty quiet and didnt want the double clucking etc.The laydown call and the moan had the birds wings cupped and feet down this weekend.I am really impressed with the moan call.I had several flocks spin on a dime and come right in when using it.Any one going to the hunting show at the civic this week?Doug,(Mr.Parshot :lol: )is giving a seminar on goose hunting over decoys.


----------



## Blake Hermel

happy to announce the northern nodak crew cleaned clock on the bands! we shot 11 bands and a neck collar! i got three, one avise, and jones and PJ each shot two with avise. Me and a buddy tag teamed the Collar so i kept the band and he kept the collar, his land... So, awesome weekend!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Good job man!! Wish I could come across some bands!!! Ill have to these bands on the lanyards at the Greenskins. How many you got now Blake?


----------



## Blake Hermel

6 canadas. 1 snow
avise snow band that was banded in 1992 taken last spring. lost my first lanyard that had some awesome bands-and memories too.


----------



## gandergrinder

Blake,
Were you guys out in Wisconsin. Jones mentioned one day that you guys were out in Wis and put the hurt on the bands. Just wondering.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Chose a new area to scout on Friday. Found some decent feeds, nothing to spectacular. Didn't see another hunter all night......except for this bearded fellow who turned out to be Bueide.

Decided to hook up and have a good time. I stumbled across the mother of all feeds. A cut cornfield that had somewhere between 600-1000 geese. They were making a lot of racket, I was expecting a great morning.

Morning came with a heavy to light fog, and a lot of waiting. Up to 1000 birds...they gotta come back right?










Sure they did.......all 6 of them, and we got 5. :wink:  While walking around the field, I couldn't find any spillage from the silage. No wonder they made so much noise? There wasn't anything to eat.

At least the one's that came in, came in extremely close. I decided to hunt solo Saturday night, and in the heat the birds weren't moving around at all. 2 singles came in, and a flock of about 25 and I got 4.


----------



## Doug Panchot

Boy that 10 looks good on that honky!


----------



## Dan Bueide

One of those days we didn't get much action but still had a great time. Thanks to Doug, Chris and Taylor for the calling lessons. Think the first single was ours no matter what. But for the calling that may have been the only shot of the morning. Those guys sucked in one that had feet down over the roost several hundred yards away and four more that blew right over and had other plans. Had a great time - thanks again guys.


----------



## Matt Jones

GG, yup we were out in 'Sconsin.








That's a banded leg I'm holding...Blake's bird is also banded. Group total for the trip was 50 geese, 11 bands with one being neck collared. The neck collared one along with two others were all wearing pretty worn Avise bands; so it will be interesting to get those back.


----------



## FACE

Here's the result of two and a half hours of setup deekes and blind, wait, hunt for fifteen minutes, take down deekes and blind, and head home. But man it sure was an enjoyable morning!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Jones man you kill me :lol: Sporting the old call in hand trick. Way to grind the honkers. :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel

the collar was put on in 1999 and my other two bands were from 2000,2002. not all that old.


----------



## Matt Jones

That really suprises me Blake, I thought those Avise bands would be at least 6-7 years old.

Also, how do you keep getting them to give you the info over the phone? I asked them this time if they had any info I could get over the phone and they told me to wait for my certificate... :-?


----------



## Decoyer

Must just have to do with who you get a hold of. When we shot a couple banded snows in Canada we called them in right from the hotel and the lady on the other end looked up the info for us.


----------



## Blake Hermel

yea i know matt. 
all the bands i have ever shot the people just say over the phone. I think you got the wrong dude in Laurel when you call.

Oh yea, got a good field for us in the morning.. :beer:


----------



## MNhunter

Shot a Laurel MD band yesterday mornin'. THey gave me the info over the phone too, Banded in IL in June of 01. Shows we wasnt the resident geese we are after....but other than that nothing too exciting, no birds moving due to the heat down here, scrapped up some here and there.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Jones and Blake why dont you guys come down here for a hunt this weekend?? Got some killer spots! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel

what are you doing this weekend? Sunday, ?


----------



## GooseBuster3

Im open, I go were the birds are.  :beer: I pm'd you


----------

